
Ajax Fancy Captcha: Drag & Drop CAPTCHA (jQuery plugin) - tortilla
http://www.webdesignbeach.com/beachbar/ajax-fancy-captcha-jquery-plugin
======
mtarnovan
Interesting idea, but would this not be relatively easy to crack, given that
the problem would basically resume to mapping images to words (i.e. no OCR
involved, just a histogram would suffice) ?

~~~
forkqueue
My thoughts exactly. With the current implementation, you wouldn't even need
anything as complex as a histogram, an MD5 dictionary of image files would be
fine.

